# Suddenly there are two cockatiels



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay so not really, but whilst during her usual check behind the cushions on the back of the sofa, some sunshine appeared and Maxi was being followed by a mysterious shadowy bird.. 


What's this then! 










Better get closer .. 










This shadow looks a bit fat .. 










Look it's following me !


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

How fun for her!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

There was lots of swaying for a little while aha!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Old Max must be easily confused :lol:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww that's so adorable! Beautiful photography too!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

She is one of the most beautiful birds on this forum!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww thank you all ! Apart from that "Old" comment, Calitiels !!  Maxi has never been bothered with her reflection (one of the many things that made me go "hmm!" about "his" gender, now confirmed female ) so I was quite amused with the whole shadow thing haha. 

Thank you Charvicki !  

Also thank you Hellena, I would tell Maxi but I think she's letting it go to her head (er, crest? eheh)


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Maxi is such a darling! X x


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*2 cockatiels*

That is very cute!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you nassrah and Janalee! 

So I passed on all of your comments to Maxi who listened intently 










She was very flattered, demands scritches


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww, Old Maxi. Such a sweetheart


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww thank you Calitiels, Maxi definitely isn't feeling old yet, especially going by today's flock calling/chirping/running up and down/running about on the floor ahhh full of beans on Christmas day!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful bird. I wonder if mine would be afraid of his shadow.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

She is SOO adorable. I love her!!!


----------

